# MReverb - Spatial positioning for 10EUR



## lee (Aug 13, 2009)

Just saw this at kvr. Gotta try it out. (Maybe good for poor people like me, who cant afford Altiverb, Vienne Suite etc..)

http://www.meldaproduction.com/mreverb/ 

/Johnny


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 13, 2009)

kewl, do you perhaps have a link for that ?


----------



## lee (Aug 13, 2009)

Argh, well I already knew Im senile.

Here it is: http://www.meldaproduction.com/mreverb/

/Johnny


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn,

I have been also working on a concept for Stage Positioning, maybe even in the form of a VST plugin.

Check it out for me guys, I don't have the time for it. Curious if it will work for orchestral instrument groups.


----------



## lee (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe yours will be better Emanuel?  But I can understand if you dont have time for yet another project. You seem to be a busy man! I haven tried it yet with orchestral stuff, but sure will do!

The intro price ends at the end of the next week I think.

/Johnny


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 14, 2009)

It is not bad at all, instant buy here.


----------



## Blackster (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess most of you guys handle the orchestra seating with the stage positioning tool from AltiVerb6, right? 

With that in mind, what do I need that tool for? For sure, 10 EUR is not much at all but would somebody be so kind and post a A/B-demo. Just curious! 8)


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 14, 2009)

Blackster @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> I guess most of you guys handle the orchestra seating with the stage positioning tool from AltiVerb6, right?



Not here, it messes with my sounds.

But I did not try the positioning feature of MReverb either, just front and back.

BTW MReverb has a demo, you can try yourself whether it works for you.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 14, 2009)

Blackster @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> I guess most of you guys handle the orchestra seating with the stage positioning tool from AltiVerb6, right?
> 
> With that in mind, what do I need that tool for? For sure, 10 EUR is not much at all but would somebody be so kind and post a A/B-demo. Just curious! 8)



Same here as Hannes. Altiverb messes with my sound. I stopped using the stea positioning "years" ago and prefer to load ambient samples into IR1 and adjust the ER's myself.

Thanks for the heads up Lee. Will check that out!

EDIT: Bääääh, Windows only ...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, 

I am surprised to hear "Altiverb messes with my sound"!

I have once played with the Altiverb demo and didn't like at all, but more for the overkill eye-candy interface and troubles with graphics settings, etc. (when using it over Remote Desktop). And the number of updates and fixes scared me away.

If I have enough money to spend I will get it, just to remain informed on its features, but my Go For plugin remains Pristine Spò.+   ¬³.+


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

Is that an introductory price?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 14, 2009)

Steve...

Have you ever clicked on a HYPERLINK?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

I did, but I closed it at once. The orange killed me with the tons of info 8)
Well it has to rock though. Even Scotty from Star Trek loves it!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 14, 2009)

I still assume it's reverb but not as we know it :D


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 14, 2009)

I did not mean Altiverb messes with my sounds. I meant the stage position tool of Altiverb messes with my sounds. Just for the records


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

You bought it already? I feel a bit reluctant of having tons of reverbs on my HD and not using a third of it.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 14, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> You bought it already? I feel a bit reluctant of having tons of reverbs on my HD and not using a third of it.



Well then, at least you have some space and anbience on your HD :D


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL, good one :D
I already got so many freebies on my computer, that I hardly use. I'm just in the process of re-installing and I only try to install the things I REALLY use.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 14, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> LOL, good one :D
> I already got so many freebies on my computer, that I hardly use. I'm just in the process of re-installing and I only try to install the things I REALLY use.



BTW,

You probably don't know that "lol" is actually also a Dutch word... And it means: "fun"

I always find it so weird reading it on forums and in chats... LOL!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 14, 2009)

And BTW is the Dutch abbreviation for our Value Added Tax


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 14, 2009)

I think in the future there will come more and more good plugs for less and lesser money.

There are so good programmers all over the world, and all want to earn money.

That is our system, yeah! :-D

Rob Papon did a new reverb plug too...... .


----------



## lee (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, 10EUR doesnt seem much in the reverb plug world, does it?

I was under the impression that Altiverbs stage positioning was THE tool for positioning. But maybe the fame and impact of Altiverb lies mostly in the IRs that are included.

I still havent had time to test MReverb, argh, but soon I will. And Ill be glad to read reports from those of you who have demoed/bought it!

/Johnny


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

I second that, demos please.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 15, 2009)

kewl..just bought this as well, lets see what it can do.
altho i had a hard time dloading...couldnt get past this tricky little riddle :D

"When you click the download button, you will receive the download link, but first we have to test, if you are a robot or not.
What is 43 minus 11?"



:?:


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 15, 2009)

I like what it does and suggest all of you _don't _buy it. My advantage :shock: :mrgreen: 

Now that I think about it it is way too cheap to be good. And too orange. And needs calculating for order. Again, don't buy it. Leave it for me. :twisted:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 16, 2009)

I finally solved the big puzzle, only to find myself faced with another daunting enigma:
"Which would you drink, Water or Monkey?"

Is that some sort of trick question...?
hey iv been to the Czech rebublic...i have seen what they do over there... :roll: 

Well, to be honest..i thought it sounded kinda...awful.
No way i would ever use this on a mix, maybe for some special effects or synths or something....but it has a very very metallic ring to it, and the spacial positioning thingy sounds is like a normal panner with a lopass filter.

Sorry i know its only 10bux, so i guess its good value for money anyway tho.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmmm ... but then I don't understand why you did not find out that with the trial version ... 

Did you try the presets library?


----------



## lee (Aug 16, 2009)

What have you tried using it on, Hannes_F?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 16, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Sun Aug 16 said:


> Hmmm ... but then I don't understand why you did not find out that with the trial version ...
> 
> Did you try the presets library?



aha, well it was 10$...., didnt bother with a demo.
yeah i tried the presets, do you realy like this reverb?

I mean, load up a preset...like say, large bright hall....

nuff said. >8o


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 16, 2009)

lee @ Sun Aug 16 said:


> What have you tried using it on, Hannes_F?



On live strings, so with samples it may be different.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 16, 2009)

I bought it as well, but haven't tried yet...

Is it disappointing?

Smart marketing trick. 10 bucks for a demo.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 16, 2009)

Come on people. In the time that you needed to read and write in this thread you could have tried the (free) demo version three times. I don't mind if your result is the opposite of mine as long as you have used your own ears


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish I had the money to do some developments for 2-3 months. I think my concept for a Stage Positioning VST plugin should really work.

Damn crisis, constantly dancing on a vulcano...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey all,

I just downloaded the demo so I made this small demo so others can hear it too:

Made using a dry EWQLSO Platinum close mic:

www.theodorkrueger.com/mrpos.mp3

and in the attachment are the positions which I used in the demo, the first example being the original dry signal.

( www.theodorkrueger.com/pos.JPG for anyone who is not logged in )


----------



## Stevie (Aug 16, 2009)

It doesn't sound good to me. All muddy and artificial.
But why on earth would we buy libraries for like 300€ and more
and then send it thru a 10€ reverb? That makes absolutely no sense to me...


----------



## mixolydian (Aug 16, 2009)

Theo, thanks.


----------

